# Wild Angels from Charles settling in, day 1



## Livyding (Feb 6, 2013)

Here's the big guy just a couple mins after going into the tank .. you can see he's hiding in the corner.. a bit shy maybe?









Here's a better pic of him, swimming above one of the smaller ones, (I think maybe a female - she's facing backward though so can't really see) 









And here's the big guy, and one of the smaller ones, and you can see both. I'm in love already! 
(Sorry for the poor quality pics btw)


----------



## Goldfish (Apr 23, 2013)

they're super nice looking! cuties


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

Very nice indeed


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad you like them 

They are under-rated and very easy to take care Wild angels...


----------

